# Aga Khan SATII requirements



## manutdfan2850 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello,

Although I am a Pakistani citizen, I have completed high school in the US, and am now in my first year at college there doing pre-med. However, I want to apply to AKU and if I get in, I wish to get out of the US system and go for a MBBS at AKU and save 2 years of my life. 

Anyhow, I emailed the Admissions Office about requirements for overseas applicants, and they said :



> Please note that it is mandatory for students who have done grade 12
> through American / Canadian system of education to have a minimum GPA of
> 3.25 or 85% marks. *They are required to have biology, chemistry and
> physics in their High School. They are also required to submit SAT II in
> ...


My question is that I heard from people here that you can submit SAT II Mathmatics instead of Physics. Is that really true? and if so, how can I get this exemption? 

I have taken Physics in high school, but never took the SAT II in it. I have taken the SATII in Mathmatics 2c (the hard one), Chemistry, and Biology and got over 700 in all three. Now as I'm already in college in the US, I really dont want to have to take SATII in Physics. 

If any one here been able to submit Math scores instead of Physics? Please let me know. 


Thanks


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

This is the first time I've ever heard of that option. No one has ever told me you can submit math IIC instead of phyz, but you had better call the school themselves and ask about it. Don't take anyone's word on it unless they tell you themselves.


----------



## manutdfan2850 (Dec 30, 2006)

manutdfan2850 said:


> what 3 SAT II subject tests are required for Aga Khan?
> 
> i read somewhere that Physics, Chemistry, and Biology are required, but other places say that Mathematics may substitute one of the 3. Which is correct?





Rehan said:


> Required: chem and bio
> 3rd subject you decide.


this is why im confuzed


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

That's for Shifa, as far as I know, and they say they highly recommend the third to be physics anyway.

You should just take the phys sat II. It's not hard, esp if you already got 700+ in the rest of them.


----------

